# Other Pets > Dogs >  Alpha!

## dakski

As many of you know, Katie/SunshineWalker and I lost Banning two years ago and Bailey a few weeks ago. We were down to 3 small and older male dogs. Well, we've been considering adopting and chose to go to an adoption fair last weekend, just to check out a local rescue. We met 40 dogs and fell in love with the last dog we met, a female mutt named Alpha. We were not expecting to find a dog. We did. 

We were supposed to pick her up Wednesday, after introducing our guys to her, and assuming everything went well. 

Long story short, I am immune suppressed from my kidney transplant and got very sick Tuesday night. I ended up in the ER Wednesday early morning and was admitted. I am okay now, but had Sepsis, and will be on antibiotics for a while. It's a long story. 

Anyway, Wednesday was a no-go and the rescue group doesn't hold dogs. In a show of good faith, Katie went with our pups Wednesday anyway and it went great. Even though they are small and can be bossy, Alpha (who is 55 pounds) is very submissive and sweet and they got along fabulously. Due to extenuating circumstances, we were able to complete the adoption process, but pick Alpha up today. 

Everyone, meet our 15 month old little girl (well biggish girl), Alpha! We are in love. We also think it was meant to be.

----------

ballpythonluvr (06-05-2021),*Bogertophis* (06-04-2021),_Caitlin_ (06-17-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-06-2021),Erie_herps (06-05-2021),_Hugsplox_ (06-07-2021),_jmcrook_ (06-04-2021),_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-06-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-05-2021),_Spicey_ (06-05-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-05-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh she is SO adorable!*  But I could have TOLD you that there's just no "looking at 40 dogs" without finding "one"!  (at the very least...)    :ROFL: 

She's going to give your "older guys" quite a "run for their money".   :Very Happy:    (*Full disclosure, I'm a fan of black dogs!  I have TWO of them myself, lol.)  

Look at those feet!  I think this (55 lbs) is the least she'll ever weigh- you've got yourself a "wrestling partner".   :Wink:    She really looks like a fun dog!   :Love:

----------

_dakski_ (06-05-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

She's so Nice Dave. Love her colours 

Glad your feeling a bit better. 
I'm so glad Katie was able to fetch her home she's going to be a fantastic addition to your family.
Look forward to seeing pics as she settles in

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-05-2021)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

She is such a cutie!! Congratulations on the new addition to your family.  Hope you get to feeling better soon too.

----------

_dakski_ (06-05-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Just a quick question about her name though...does this mean she's already been promoted to "head of household"?   :ROFL: 

("David, Fetch me my dinner!")

----------

_dakski_ (06-05-2021)

----------


## SunshineWalker

> Just a quick question about her name though...does this mean she's already been promoted to "head of household"?  
> 
> ("David, Fetch me my dinner!")


Ahahah... yeah pretty much already has him wrapped around her little paw pad... 

Actually the name is what she came with, but since she knows it and responds to it we decided to keep it for her for her.  

She's such a good girl!  Dave really knows how to pick them.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-05-2021),_dakski_ (06-05-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-06-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-05-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congratulations Dave and Katie! Im happy that Alpha has found a wonderful forever home where she will be loved lavishly! Im glad youre feeling better too brother Dave. Hang in there Champ! Wishing yall all the best!

----------

_dakski_ (06-06-2021)

----------


## nikkubus

What a cutie pie! Glad you were able to get her and she does so well with your dogs. Hope you are good as new soon, that sounds like a rough thing to deal with.

----------

_dakski_ (06-06-2021)

----------


## dakski

Alpha is doing great. She is a very sweet girl. We are working on some basic commands and she is doing great with house breaking and crate training. 

Here she is cuddling with her new Dad.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-17-2021),_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-17-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-08-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-08-2021)

----------


## dakski

Alpha is really settling in. She's pushing boundaries a little, but overall, is an incredibly sweet girl. 

She starts formal training soon, but we've been doing a lot on our own and she's pretty receptive. 

Of course, she and Katie adore each other and are best friends already. I couldn't be happier.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-17-2021),Erie_herps (06-17-2021),_jmcrook_ (06-17-2021),_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-17-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-17-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-17-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

She really is so cute dave, really glad she's settling in well. 
Those eyes look like butter wouldn't melt

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-17-2021)

----------


## dakski

Alpha has been doing great and is really settling in. She's a very smart young lady and continues to push boundaries, but is doing very well with training. 

She had a tough past as far as we can tell. The trainer said she needs to learn to relax and trust us and that's the first step to her training. We've been working with her for the past two weeks on relaxing and letting us pet her, cuddle her, etc. without her getting too revved up. The theory, as I understand it, is she's been in survival mode her whole life and wants to be in charge because that's what she knows. However, she would prefer to know we are in charge and that we will take care of her. 

The past few days have been huge as she's become much more trusting and outwardly loving. We still have a long way to go, but are definitely making progress. 

Yesterday, I was cleaning in the reptile area and Katie came down and fell asleep in the big chair in that space. Alpha came down and quietly and carefully climbed up on Katie and feel asleep too. The picture says it all.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-02-2021),_Hugsplox_ (07-20-2021),_jmcrook_ (07-19-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2021)

----------


## dakski

One more picture.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-02-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2021)

----------


## SunshineWalker

Y'all she was so gentle, I never felt her get up there.   I only noticed when she left bc it was cold....



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-02-2021)

----------


## dakski

Alpha continues to thrive. She's gained about 3 pounds and the vet wants another 3-4 pounds on her. She should be about 56-57 pounds and is currently 53 pounds. 

She's doing very well with training and is getting along well her brothers. 

She is amazingly sweet and loves to cuddle! She sure loves her momma too (don't worry, I am loved and get cuddles too).

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-02-2021),_richardhind1972_ (08-03-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

What a cute snuggle-bug she is.  Looks like Alpha is settling in really well- but no surprise there.   :Wink:   And it takes 2 to snuggle...LOL.

----------

_dakski_ (08-03-2021)

----------


## dakski

Alpha is doing great. Her training is paying dividends and she is an all around love. She is really such a sweet girl. We only wish she realized she isn't a lap dog at 55 pounds of muscle! Oh, well. Worth it to have such a sweet girl who is gentle with and loves her little brothers too. 

I got some pics of her loving on her Mamma and wanted to post and update.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-18-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-19-2022),_Trinityblood_ (01-19-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Aw, that's so cute!  And you both look good in purple-  :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (01-19-2022)

----------


## dakski

We celebrated Alpha's one year anniversary of adoption the other day. She's doing pretty well. A little hyper and a little boundary pushing sometimes, but in general, a wonderful girl. We are still working on training and it's definitely helping. 

Here's to many more years!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-07-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

What a beautiful face she's got- the better to push boundaries with, lol.

----------

_dakski_ (06-08-2022)

----------


## dakski

Alpha needs your thoughts and prayers. I'll cut to the chase. 

The doctors think she has doxycycline hepatotoxicity. It's exceptionally rare and her vet hasn't seen it in ten years of practicing. 

Her liver is in deep trouble and she has been at the emergency vet for 3 days now. They think they figured out the issue and we will know more tomorrow, and are hoping and praying for improved liver function and no permanent or fatal damage. 

Please keep her in your thoughts. 

*The full story:
*
We got Alpha a year ago and although she had some minor issues, including a stomach infection (forgot the name) that we treated effectively, she's been great. She's a total sweetheart and the picture of health, or so we thought. 

When we got her, she was 15 months old and had been abandoned at 6 months and spent 9 months in kill shelters in Mississippi. We imagine her size and energy level were factors in her not getting adopted, but who knows. Either way she ended up with us. We adore her. 

When we adopted her, she tested negative for heart worm, and we've been giving her preventatives monthly since. Two weeks ago she had her annual exam, vaccines, and blood test. Sadly, she tested positive for heart worm. The theory is she had it when we got her, but it was a fairly benign/low infection that wasn't able to test positive at the time because of the low values or early stage nature of the worms. Fast forward to now and the preventatives slowed the progression, but she has it, but not terribly bad. She needs antibiotics and steroids and then injections. The total treatment takes about 4 months, but the worst part is she cannot exercise that entire time and is crated, except for going out to the bathroom, the last 7 weeks, to prevent a hemorrhage or clot. 

Did I mention that Alpha is a bundle of energy?

Anyway, about 2 weeks ago, we put her on Doxycycline to kill the bacteria the heart worms can carry and steroids/prednisone, but I forgot the exact reason for that. She was doing fine. Fast forward to 10 days on meds and Friday. Katie goes to Indiana to visit her best friend. I am left holding the fort, keeping Alpha calm, taking care of the reptiles, and the other two dogs. All good. Alpha seemed very sad Friday night, but she's never been without her mamma. Heck, Tyler, our 14 1/2 year old mini Schnoodle was whining all night because he missed mom, so no big deal. 

Saturday night, Alpha didn't want her meds, or peanut butter, etc. I managed to get her to take them, and she ate, but then vomits all over the bed a few hours later. Okay, hmmmm. Maybe something is up. I'll see how she is in the morning. The meds are probably upsetting her stomach and I'll call the vet in the morning to see about other meds to counter. Of course, it's July 4th weekend!

Well, the next morning I wake up early and the bed is covered in urine and Alpha's laying in it. SOMETHING IS VERY WRONG. She never pees in the house, let alone the bed. 

I rush her to the Emergency Vet 40 minutes from our house - the best one in the state. They have two animals that just got hit by cars and can I leave Alpha and they will examine her and call me with a report? She seemed stable, but lethargic (their words). I say sure. I'll be a nervous wreck sitting in my car for 5-6 hours and everyone thinks it's stomach upset from meds and the prednisone and cause excessive urination, etc. hence wetting the bed. Stomach upset + feeling sick + prednisone = peeing the bed. 

They call about 4 hours later and ask if they can do a routine blood test so they can send her home with anti-nausea meds. I say, of course. 2 hours later the vet calls and is in visible shock. Alpha's liver numbers are off the charts (literally) and he cannot believe she's not yellow, unable to move, or dead. They put her on an IV fluids and liver meds, but choose to keep her on the antibiotics because if she survives, we still need to treat the heart worm. She's due for an ultrasound Tuesday morning assuming she's alive and stable.

For two days her levels get marginally better and she begins eating a little. Good sign. Tuesday morning, the ultrasound shows that it's not the two (original) biggest fears; something congenital or cancer. However, what the heck is causing this? The vet calls with the report and says he thinks it's doxycycline hepatotoxicity. He says it's so rare that they really never think to go there initially. Let's stop the doxy and see how she is tomorrow (Wednesday 7-6-22). At this point, her normal vet has gotten involved, says he's never seen this diagnosis, but agrees with it and is hopeful. 

Obviously, I am having trouble sleeping and am hoping for good news later today and that she is on the mend.

Her vet and the team at the emergency vet are all putting their heads together in the hope that she pulls through and we still have to deal with the heart worm. Obvisouly, standard treatment is out for her. 

I cannot reiterate enough how rare this is. This is research paper worthy. I guess she takes after her dad (me). Kidney transplant and all. They have written papers about me at Yale here in CT because of some of the adverse reactions I've had. They said no one has a kidney 10 years later that had as many issues as I did. Well, I pulled through, so let's hope the same for Alpha. 

Thank you all for any thoughts and prayers you can send Alpha's way and I will keep you posted.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-06-2022)

----------


## Homebody

Thoughts and prayers.

----------

_dakski_ (07-06-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh my gosh, what a terrible ordeal for you & your precious pup!   :Please:   :Please:   :Please:  

I agree though, Alpha takes after you for rare & serious issues!  And I sure am hoping she gets through this as well as you've done.

----------

_dakski_ (07-06-2022)

----------


## dakski

It could be a miracle.

After stopping the doxy, her liver values came in even more. 

SHE'S HOME!

Not out of the woods yet. Blood tests over the next few weeks will determine if there is damage (as well as some other tests if needed) and if so, to what extent. 

So far so good. She's pretty exhausted, but she did gobble down her dinner and her dinner time meds. 

I'll keep everyone posted, but OMG, what a crazy week!

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-06-2022),_Homebody_ (07-07-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> It could be a miracle.
> 
> After stopping the doxy, her liver values came in even more. 
> 
> SHE'S HOME!
> 
> Not out of the woods yet. Blood tests over the next few weeks will determine if there is damage (as well as some other tests if needed) and if so, to what extent. 
> 
> So far so good. She's pretty exhausted, but she did gobble down her dinner and her dinner time meds. 
> ...


 :Very Happy:   What a horrible scare, & what a wonderful update!  Let's hope she continues to improve & gets totally back to normal.   :Please:   Whew!  Just being "home" often helps recovery too.

----------

_dakski_ (07-06-2022),_Spicey_ (07-06-2022)

----------


## dakski

> What a horrible scare, & what a wonderful update!  Let's hope she continues to improve & gets totally back to normal.    Whew!  Just being "home" often helps recovery too.


Thanks Boger. Still not out the woods, and she's wise to me wanting her to take her pills and has now refused peanut butter and figured out how to unwrap ham and cheese to get pills out. Whipped cream cheese worked and we got the pills down! However, I am little worried I am going to have to mix things up to get her to keep taking her pills (3X a day!). 

She got very energetic once the noon dose of trazodone wore off. Not good, she needs to stay very calm. I just gave her another dose and she's fast asleep again. 

Please, everyone, keep her in your thoughts and prayers. I am very optimistic at this point, but still very nervous and of course, wanting a full recovery.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-06-2022),_Homebody_ (07-07-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Yes, we'll certainly keep her in our thoughts.  It's frustrating when our dogs learn to un-mask their disguised medications, & many of them do- but I also learned how to just "pill" dogs by going in from the side of their mouth & quickly pushing the pill to the back of their tongue/mouth, then preventing them from spitting it out.  Sounds worse than it is, but the "end justifies the means" when the meds are essential.  I've never had my fingers chomped doing this, but a little practice does make it easier.  

I think there might be other techniques too- ask your vet.  I've lived with many dogs over the years, & I don't take "no" for an answer, lol.  I have only one dog now, & mercifully, he's not on any meds yet, even at age 15.  I had another dog that passed last year at age 16, & she was on a bunch of meds.

When you offer the "disguised" pill, do you just hand it to her?  One thing that helps is IF your dog will beg for & catch a treat out of the air- they often gulp it down without so much scrutiny.   :Wink:    (But when a dog is groggy, not feeling well, or not hungry, obviously that won't work either.)

----------

_dakski_ (07-06-2022),_Homebody_ (07-07-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

How's she doing, dakski?

----------


## dakski

Even better today, Boger. We won't know for sure how well her liver is until next week (Thursday) when she has a blood test. 

All indicators point to her feeling better. She's eating, going to the bathroom regularly, and being a love as always. 

I am still being (cautiously) optimistic, but feeling better everyday she's doing well.

----------

_Homebody_ (07-07-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Even better today, Boger. We won't know for sure how well her liver is until next week (Thursday) when she has a blood test. 
> 
> All indicators point to her feeling better. She's eating, going to the bathroom regularly, and being a love as always. 
> 
> I am still being (cautiously) optimistic, but feeling better everyday she's doing well.


That's wonderful news, truly!  I was hoping you'd have signs of improvement today- appetite & all- that's very encouraging.   :Good Job:   I'm so glad for you & Katie (& critter family).

----------


## dakski

Alpha continues to show energy improvement everyday. She feels almost back to her old self. 

Still hoping and praying that the blood test Thursday confirms the Doxycycline Toxicity diagnosis and that things are improving with her liver as well. 

I'll keep everyone posted. 

Thank you for the thoughts and prayers.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-11-2022),_Homebody_ (07-12-2022),_Spicey_ (07-19-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

You bet.   :Please:   Get well, Alpha.

----------

_dakski_ (07-11-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Hey Dave, how's Alpha doing?

----------

_dakski_ (07-19-2022),_Homebody_ (07-18-2022)

----------


## dakski

Alpha continues to improve, were as her dad, not so much. I was sick in bed most of the weekend and totally forgot that I hadn't updated this. 

Her blood test showed much better liver numbers, but not normal yet. 

I guess what they mainly measure is ALT - which is a liver protein or enzyme. Lower is better. 

When she went into the ER she was over 10,000! When she left the hospital, she was about 3,300. This Thursday, a week after leaving the hospital, she was 948. Not normal, but dropping and quickly. Those are all good signs. 

She's taking the full dose of trazodone now to keep her calm and from bouncing off the walls. She was taking half when she came home. That's a big improvement too, but we need to keep her calm for her own good. Still need to treat the heart worms. That will start this week assuming this blood test (Thursday again) is better and good. 

Thank you for asking! We are on a good path.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-19-2022),_Homebody_ (07-19-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Sending you BOTH a big hug!   :Group Hug:

----------

_dakski_ (07-19-2022)

----------


## dakski

Alpha is doing well, but her blood test in next Thursday, not today. I feel better knowing the vet wanted to wait two weeks versus one week. 

I'll keep everyone posted.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-21-2022),_Homebody_ (07-21-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Alpha is doing well, but her blood test in next Thursday, not today. I feel better knowing the vet wanted to wait two weeks versus one week. 
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted.


Yes that makes it seem a lot less urgent- & indicates she is much more stable now.  Good news!   :Sweeet:

----------

_dakski_ (07-21-2022)

----------


## dakski

Alpha got her blood test on Thursday, but her vet was away Friday and didn't call Saturday. 

I cannot imagine that's bad news. I am hoping they are figuring out what to do about the antibiotics and making sure Alpha's liver levels are solid enough that we can start treating the heart worm again. 

I'll keep everyone posted.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-31-2022),_Homebody_ (07-31-2022)

----------


## dakski

We got blood test results and Alpha's liver numbers are back to normal! It's a miracle. We are so relieved. 

She starts her new antibiotic this week to begin treating for heart worm. I talk to the vet tomorrow. We dodged a bullet, but the heart worm treatment is pretty rough, so we are not out of the woods yet. 

I'll let everyone know when she's beaten the heart worm as well. 

Again, so relieved!

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-02-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's still wonderful news!   :Good Job:   Good luck with the heartworm meds now- one thing at a time, eh?  But her bounce-back is very encouraging, & having such a loving home helps too- I think attitude (& lack of stress) is part of health for animals too, not just humans.

----------

_dakski_ (08-02-2022)

----------


## dakski

Alpha didn't seem right last night. She peed on the floor and then wouldn't eat this morning. We got her to the vet quick. They did a blood test and everything looked great, even her liver values. PHEW! Turns out the "new" antibiotic - which is actually an old antibiotic, was hurting poor Alpha's tummy. Anti-nausea meds and some probiotics and she's already seemingly doing better. 

No more scares, okay Alpha?

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-12-2022),_Homebody_ (08-12-2022),_richardhind1972_ (08-12-2022)

----------


## dakski

Alpha goes in tomorrow for the first of 3 injections over the next 6 weeks and the start of 7 weeks of no exercise (that means a lot of crating for Alpha - who loves her crate, but still). 

This is going to be the toughest part of her heartworm treatment. 

Please send positive energy, prayers, etc. her way. We are expecting a full recovery, but we are still cautious, especially with all the trouble we've had so far. 

I'll keep everyone posted.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-04-2022),_Homebody_ (10-04-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

My dogs have always been adopted from shelters, but so far, I've never dealt with a dog with heartworms- what a miserable parasite!  So hard to treat in our innocent canine buddies- yes, Dave & Katie, I'm pulling for your special pup with this treatment- "7 weeks of no exercise" sounds pretty medieval for any normal dog.  Hang in there & Get Well, Alpha!   :Please:   :Sunny:  

I sure wish everyone would protect their animals from catching heartworms- & maybe they would with better education about it.  So miserable to treat once a dog has them.

Cute pics of Alpha!  What a handsome & personable dog!

----------

_dakski_ (10-04-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Too bad my dog can't substitute for Alpha in this treatment- he'd be perfectly happy to remain on my lap for 7 weeks!   :ROFL:  (There's a lot to be said for a mellow senior dog.)

----------

_dakski_ (10-04-2022)

----------


## dakski

Thank you, Bogertophis, for the kind words. 

Alpha had her first injection today and is clearly in pain and very lethargic. Having said that, she seems in good spirits considering, and the vet said she did amazing! She got lots of belly rubs at the vet today and is resting comfortably in her crate. She likes pets/rubs, but doesn't want to come out yet and feels very safe in her crate. We are keeping her away from the two little guys (a miniature schnoodle and a Shi Tzu) for now. They are old and nosey and she is in pain and don't want her to be bothered. 

I'll keep everyone posted. 

Thank you again for the warm thoughts and prayers.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-04-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...Alpha had her first injection today and is clearly in pain and very lethargic....


Aww, poor sweet pup!  I can relate (a little)- my arm is sore- I just had a flu shot today.  But her injection was far worse, I'm sure (from what I've read).  Hang in there, Alpha.

----------

_dakski_ (10-04-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Is Alpha feeling any better now?  I hope...  She might learn to hate the vet's office after a few of these.  I wouldn't blame her.

----------

_dakski_ (10-06-2022)

----------


## dakski

Alpha is doing much better today. She seems to be in much less pain and is doing well with her short walks to potty and he calm crate time. She spends some of the day in the office with Katie and some time in my office with me. Otherwise, she's been in the crate. 

She still seems lethargic but she's on pain meds and a medicine to keep her calm. So that's to be expected. 

I'll keep everyone posted.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-06-2022),_Homebody_ (10-07-2022),_Spicey_ (10-07-2022)

----------

